# Odds & Ends



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 23, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Photo Contest</strong>

Some CR <a href="http://www.facebook.com/pages/Canon-Rumors/404611910055">facebook readers</a> probably read about a Christmas photo contest I had planned. That’s been delayed until I can actually buy what I wanted to give away. Thanks Canon. I’ll have something up near the end of January.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>70-300 f/4-5.6L IS</strong>

I haven’t received one yet, but I hope to have one before I head to Kenya. I’d like to do a review with it there.</p>
<p>A G12 and 60D review will also be completed sometime around Christmas. Like the Leica M9 review, they’re going to be real world photograph making reviewsÃ‚Â and nothing overly technical.</p>
<p><strong>Year end awards and 2011 predictions!</strong>

I’ll be in the air for 16 or so hours on the way to Nairobi, I’ll be doing my year end awards and 2011 predictions! I love writing them and reading the reactions.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>It’s coming up</strong>

The “black Friday” shopping day in the United States is something I have never experienced. I probably never will either since I’m allergic to malls. There could be some online deals though!</p>
<p>B&H Photo is gearing up for Black Friday and holiday deals in general<strong>. <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Holiday-Offers-2010/ci/15807/N/4289942203/Ns/p_OVER_ALL_RATE%7C1?cm_sp=Holiday~2010-_-Red_Zone-_-View_All_Offers?BI=2466&KBID=3296">Visit B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p>Adorama also has their crazy and zany deals.<strong> <a href="http://view.e.adorama.com/?j=fe671574706401797115&m=fefa1c7077670c&ls=fdfe13707462007e73117175&l=febe1d727d6c077e&s=fe321c787564037c701470&jb=ffcf14&ju=fe2f15777663017b741472&r=0&kbid=64393">Visit Adorama</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Black Friday Deals*

Last year, they slipped in a 10% discount good on any product. It only lasted part of a day, but was a excellent opportunity to buy a product that is one of those that are usually not discounted, like one of the big white lenses.


----------



## smackthatbird (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

scalesusa: Are you talking about B&H or Adorama? Was the sale online? If so and they do it again, that'd be awesome, I'll be saving a lot of money! 

Sorry, it was B&H. I can't recall if it was a 10% cashback, or just plain 10% off. I was thinking about a 300mm f/2.8, and then a few hours later it was gone.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

Looking forward to the awards post  I need some thing to cheer me up after canon's slowdown in the APS-c market and the ISO of the pentax k5 or the speed of the sony alpha55. I know the 60D does ISO128000 and that its way better than my 400D and that it may come down to a price where it does not matter so much. But sigh, i wanted to be blown away by my SLR !


----------



## jdgagne (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

Went to Vistek yesterday and checked the new 70-300. Interesting lens: shortt when closed, light compared to the 100-400 and for what I have tested in the store, it seem to focus pretty fast on a 7D.

Should be a pretty good lens for travel.

JD


----------

